# Background Investigation Files/Reports shared by different agencies?



## tuthn12 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello, I am considering applying for a position with a law enforcement agency. A year or so ago I applied to a different law enforcement agency and was placed on a year-long, ranked list after successfully completed all stages. (Both positions are _non-sworn_.) During the first background investigation I signed a release waiver granting inquiry access to that particular agency. Now that I am getting ready to apply again to a different agency, I am curious to know if agencies share previous background investigation files/reports on applicants or if they are protected communications/reports? What, if any, information is shared between agencies in situations like this? Since the entire process seems shrouded in mystery, I thought you experienced folks might be able to offer some illumination on the subject.

Thank you!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

tuthn12 said:


> Hello, I am considering applying for a position with a law enforcement agency. A year or so ago I applied to a different law enforcement agency and was placed on a year-long, ranked list after successfully completed all stages. (Both positions are _non-sworn_.) During the first background investigation I signed a release waiver granting inquiry access to that particular agency. Now that I am getting ready to apply again to a different agency, I am curious to know if agencies share previous background investigation files/reports on applicants or if they are protected communications/reports? What, if any, information is shared between agencies in situations like this? Since the entire process seems shrouded in mystery, I thought you experienced folks might be able to offer some illumination on the subject.
> 
> Thank you!


They know and share everything !


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm not sure if you mean "Can I only fill out one background form for multiple agencies?" or "If I put something down on one form, but not on another, will they find out about it?"

Info. is shared, so if you "omit" certain details on one form, but not another, you will possibly be setting yourself up for failure. Just be honest and forthright. That speaks volumes about a person, that even overrides making some minor mistakes in your past.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

It can only be shared if you sign a release.....I went through the process for QPD, and then signed the list for the Transit Police while waiting to get word from QPD. I signed a release so the Transit investigators could get a copy of everything that QPD had.

You should sign any release they ask you to sign, because all the information should match up anyway, and you can save your background investigator a bunch of time, which will be looked upon favorably.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Also, be sure to list all agencies that you applied too if it states that on your application and BI packet. They will run your credit report and can see who also looked at that information. So, if you neglect to list that you applied to another agency in your BI packet and they get wind of it you can be in a shit sammich.


----------

